# Vibration



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi All
I would like to know what causes vibration sometimes when cutting the end of the wood and how to avoid it
Thanks for the information
Stuart


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

pusserboy said:


> Hi All
> I would like to know what causes vibration sometimes when cutting the end of the wood and how to avoid it
> Thanks for the information
> Stuart


Which tool. If it's a router, which router? What bit specifically? Need more info.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

planer or table saw???


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Router Table Bosch, Rail Bit
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are you sure it isn't chatter???


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Sticks 
I'm new to all the terms but it could be chatter.
Stuart


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what does your cuts look like???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

got any pictures...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it the workpiece that's vibrating a little up and down as it passes the blade? Or the saw itself vibrating? The first is more like chatter. Check the blade, tooth by tooth, any broken, chipped or out of line. Is the board twisted slightly (laying on the flat table, it rocks slightly side to side), or otherwise not straight and flat, then that could cause a problem.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Not sure what a "rail" bit is. What size is the Bosch motor? Is it variable speed?
You could be taking too big/deep of a cut. Also, the end grain should be cut first. Then, the long grain cut will take away any tear out.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Gentlemen thanks for the come back.
I'm Practicing to make raised panel shutters and sometimes I get a shutter in the wood when I cut the ends of the rails no problem with the stiles my bits are new.
Stuart


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pusserboy said:


> Gentlemen thanks for the come back.
> I'm Practicing to make raised panel shutters and sometimes I get a shutter in the wood when I cut the ends of the rails no problem with the stiles my bits are new.
> Stuart


lack of feather boards...
you are not maintaining uniform feed...
whose bit are you using...


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Stick
Yonico bits


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

are you using a starter pin???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

see if these PDF's will help???

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*here is a link* to a slew of PDF's...
take the time to read them.... there is a wealth of you need to know there...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Is it the workpiece that's vibrating a little up and down as it passes the blade? Or the saw itself vibrating? The first is more like chatter. Check the blade, tooth by tooth, any broken, chipped or out of line. Is the board twisted slightly (laying on the flat table, it rocks slightly side to side), or otherwise not straight and flat, then that could cause a problem.


not the TS...
we're talking router table here...


----------



## SaraHandcraft (Jun 22, 2018)

Have you tried to secure the wood you are cutting? I think it could work


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Slow feed rate. 

BTW, are you using a support to push the board past the cutter? A coping sled will help. Mine is a homemade mcgaffarin'! :grin:


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

I solved it I was not holding the wood tight enough and I was pushing the wood through the cutter to slow.
Stuart


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Mike nice work I'm going to make a coping sled.
Stuart


----------

